# Rainy day post



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's a couple display boards I put together quite some time ago.  This stuff was collecting dust in a drawer, now they can collect dust on the wall plus I can enjoy them.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 28, 2012)

The bear says best wishes  from the bear???  Watch fob on the right is kinda cool, it's in the shape of a sack of flour advertising flour of course.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 28, 2012)

Medals, parts of medals, belt buckle and locks.  I like the lock on the left in the shape of a horseshoe and says good luck, has an 1879 patent date.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice belt buckle and opium pipe??


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 28, 2012)

Last one.  More locks and a nice powder flask.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 28, 2012)

Those are all very interesting pieces, and way wall worthy! Looks good.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Nov 28, 2012)

You did a real nice job on how they are displayed on the wood panels you set up, nice little collection.  Randy[]


----------



## Asterx (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks Great! []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, I do enjoy them.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 29, 2012)

VERY NICE AND THANKS FOR THE IDEA!!! GREAT WAY TO EASILY DISPLAY STUFF


----------

